# Is a cube competition legal if...



## 4Chan (Oct 2, 2008)

... if it has both stickers and tiles?

The wca rules state:

3e)	Cube puzzles must either have coloured stickers or coloured tiles.

Either... so would that mean it has to be fully tiled or fully stickered to be legal?

Does anyone have experience with this?

I dont have replacement tiles for my 5x5, and so, im making up for the damaged tiles with stickers.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 2, 2008)

It has to be one or the other, cause I forget where it says in the WCA Regulations, but it has to do with texture so that you could feel the cube instead of say looking for a piece.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 2, 2008)

3j)	Puzzles must be clean and must not have any textures, markings, elevated pieces, damages, *or other differences that distinguish one piece from a similar piece.*

So I would say that stickers and tiles on the same cube is a no


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 2, 2008)

I think you may be able to use it for speedsolving but not for blindfold solving. Not exactly sure though.


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 2, 2008)

You can only use it for FMC. For speedsolving, it would improve your recognition because you will be able to feel the BL and BR stickers with your hand.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

It wouldn't even be allowed for FMC because those rules are the same for every event.

But I don't think anyone will ever complain about it for FMC (you are allowed to use stickers (for insertions) after all)

This rule is also very hard to enforce in competitions. What if I would chip of a piece of a sticker during inspection?

Tyson is well known for refusing cubes with bad stickers. Most other delegates are more allowing, but different types of stickers will generally be refused


----------



## CymbalMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

Why do we need stickers? Why can't I use paint?


----------



## brunson (Oct 3, 2008)

Paint would be fine, as long as all the faces were painted.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2008)

brunson said:


> Paint would be fine, as long as all the faces were painted.



Actually, that's not true, according to the rule mentioned in the original post:

3e)	Cube puzzles must either have coloured stickers or coloured tiles.

If all you have is paint, you don't have either coloured stickers or coloured tiles.

I'm not sure why paint isn't allowed, but the way the rules are worded, technically it is not allowed.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, if you're painting your cube, you could theoretically make different textures on each side with brush strokes or whatever.


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 3, 2008)

> Shelley Chang, who had been my judge for the first solve, then came up to me and asked me if I had another cube, *because my cube was illegal. Reason being, I had textured tiles for the centers and regular stickers for all the other pieces.* I knew I would do horribly with another cube, so I went up to the registration table to see if I could buy some stickers. They technically only sold stickers with DIY kits, but Tyson Mao (yes, the guy who inspired me to cube!) was nice enough to let me have a set. I furiously re-stickered my cube, and then turned it in for scrambling. Alright, I was OK now, I would do fine.


http://www.freewebs.com/sirshazaam/mycubingexperience.htm


----------



## FredM (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see why a different texture on the center would make any difference at all. Since, you always know what center is opposite to yours. And anyway, you know that the center piece is a center piece. It just doesn't make sense


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Its just for uniformity. Its easier to enforce if ALL stickers have to be the same, instead of making exceptions for centers or whatever else may come up.
Its stated pretty clearly in the regulations so I don't really have too much sympathy for someone who comes to a competition with an illegal cube, unless they know it and can't for some reason or another make it legal.


----------

